# Fake-smiling & lost in translation



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

As I work with Americans and Canadians more and more often, I get used to the fact that smiling is expected, if I do not smile, they ALWAYS ask me if I'm feeling ok or if I'm mad, so I have to remember to always fake-smile and not look too Russian.
I grew up hearing that if you smile for no reason or just for a photo, you will look idiotic and no one will take you seriously. You smile around friends, family and if you actually FEEL happy.

I understand why Westerners think Russians are generally rude, many of my generation (I'm 42) were not told to fake-smile to help foreigners feel better or welcome but it is now expected and every business that services customers insists that their emploees smile non-stop as to not frighten foreigners 

I'm writing this because one of the people I just finished a project for asked me to send him a happy selfie for his staff, after I sent it, he replied with "Why do you look so sad?", so I sent the same photo to my Russian friends who told me that I look good but the photo is not Westerners-friendly haha

As I watch the G20 coverage, so many people are saying that Putin can't even crack a smile, I can see he is trying though. Else, he looks scary to untrained Western eyes :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If I feel like smiling, I do. If I don't, I don't. I take lousy "smiling" photos as I'm not good at forcing a smile. The eyes don't lie.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Exactly, the eyes never lie.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

This is something that took me a while to figure out when I was first around Russians.

In those days everyone would always ask, "why does everybody look pissed off in Russia?"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Exactly, the eyes never lie.


Continuous smiling makes me think someone is either empty-headed or a used car salesman.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bgreed said:


> This is something that took me a while to figure out when I was first around Russians.
> 
> In those days everyone would always ask, "why does everybody look pissed off in Russia?"
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


I know the answer!
No bourbon.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bgreed said:


> This is something that took me a while to figure out when I was first around Russians.
> 
> In those days everyone would always ask, "why does everybody look pissed off in Russia


hahaha Exactly!
I remember reading online business reviews by Westerners who are visiting Russia.. they mention how pissed-off waitresses and salespeople look when serving :vs_laugh:
I laugh a lot because I find many things funny but I have a difficult time with fake-smiling and selfies, I hate selfies.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> I know the answer!
> No bourbon.


Oh don't even start with alcohol, we have the best alcohol, we just try not drinking on the job haha


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I must be Russian! I hear "what's wrong?" about 20X a day. Like you I only smile when it's appropriate. I don't walk around all day with a fake smile looking like the Joker. Too many Americans do this. Most likely because they are insecure.

I hate dealing with fake people.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My second selfie attempt looks too sarcastic lol


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I must be Russian! I hear "what's wrong?" about 20X a day. Like you I only smile when it's appropriate. I don't walk around all day with a fake smile looking like the Joker. Too many Americans do this. Most likely because they are insecure.
> 
> I hate dealing with fake people.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Agreed, insecure, exactly.
Also, I'm not criticizing, I understand that smiling is cultural.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Just this week I had an employee get on to me for not smiling at a company cookout. What the hell did I have to smile about? I'm on a diet & wanted to eat 3 of those burgers but I refrained.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The only time I've seen Putin smile was when he received a tiger for his birthday:









Can anyone honestly tell me that doesn't look like the grin, and setting, of a super-villain?

I think I prefer non-smiling Putin.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

******* said:


> Just this week I had an employee get on to me for not smiling at a company cookout. What the hell did I have to smile about? I'm on a diet & wanted to eat 3 of those burgers but I refrained.


hahaha *******, you're awesome, as always :vs_laugh:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@Kauboy


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I dont think I ever smile just for fun. I must be part Ukranian or something. Woops..I also tend to smile while I am lying or shortly thereafter. Its some kinda inherited tendency that made me know I would nevre make a very good lawyer. Just curious about science..so do Russian Ladies fake orgasms very much? Thanks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> As I work with Americans and Canadians more and more often, I get used to the fact that smiling is expected, if I do not smile, they ALWAYS ask me if I'm feeling ok or if I'm mad, so I have to remember to always fake-smile and not look too Russian.
> I grew up hearing that if you smile for no reason or just for a photo, you will look idiotic and no one will take you seriously. You smile around friends, family and if you actually FEEL happy.
> 
> I understand why Westerners think Russians are generally rude, many of my generation (I'm 42) were not told to fake-smile to help foreigners feel better or welcome but it is now expected and every business that services customers insists that their emploees smile non-stop as to not frighten foreigners
> ...


Okay Toots .... just who the heck are you calling Foreigners? :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

And .... I ain't done with ya cold hearted foreigners .....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

OMG Turns out I'm still 41, not 42... too much sword and vodka haha


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Okay Toots .... just who the heck are you calling Foreigners? :vs_laugh:


Who are you calling toots? lol


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Who are you calling toots? lol


Well ... it damn sure wasn't Sasquatch! :vs_lol:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Now hold on a darn minute ..... looking at the pic below it seems like Trump is the calm and stoic and not sporting that funky fake smile like Putin!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Now hold on a darn minute ..... looking at the pic below it seems like Trump is the calm and stoic and not sporting that funky fake smile like Putin!
> 
> View attachment 49081


haha Trump is sporting a "WTF" type of expression, I wonder what Putin said to him :vs_laugh:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Your right, it does feel more natural.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm easily entertained, perhaps a bit "empty-headed" so I smile often (I think) People really do worry when I don't.... LOL:vs_shocked:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

What's the old saying? smile, keeps people wondering what you're up to.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

HAHAHAHAHAHA lots of people wonder about me.... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I smile a lot because I find most things in life funny. I have even had people ask me: "Inor, why are you always smiling?" My response is always the same: "Because inside, I am laughing at what a dumbass you are." They usually laugh thinking I made a good opportune joke. I didn't, I was telling the truth.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Depends on where you are in the United States. In the south people smile a lot more than larger cities in the north east for example. 

If a pretty woman smiles at me on the street or in a store you bet I'm going to smile back . If a man does I often stare back. No trust.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Exactly!

I do the same thing as Inor. but I also smile because throughout the day I picture forementioned dumbasses Suck Starting a Shotgun and that makes me happy! Remember, Its the Little Things In Life!" :vs_lol:



Inor said:


> I smile a lot because I find most things in life funny. I have even had people ask me: "Inor, why are you always smiling?" My response is always the same: "Because inside, I am laughing at what a dumbass you are." They usually laugh thinking I made a good opportune joke. I didn't, I was telling the truth.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So TG, is that a genuine smile on Your avatar, just for Us? :tango_face_grin:

Or just appeasing the masses?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> So TG, is that a genuine smile on Your avatar, just for Us? :tango_face_grin:
> 
> Or just appeasing the masses?


I chose this avatar because it looks a lot like me, except I have long hair. I found this image while looking for Russian-themed T-shirts


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Actual picture of TG leaked!









Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't smile it makes my face hurt. 

Why do you think my kids call me "The Griz" as in Grizzly Bear.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> I don't smile it makes my face hurt.
> 
> Why do you think my kids call me "The Griz" as in Grizzly Bear.


That's cute


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

TG said:


> That's cute


TG, Hawgrider sends you a genuine grin


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am always leery of someone smiling for no damn good reason. What the hell is so funny? They must be up to something no good.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> I chose this avatar because it looks a lot like me, except I have long hair. I found this image while looking for Russian-themed T-shirts


Guess I need to use this as my avatar, as he is my doppelganger.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL @******* he doesn't even have body hair, are you a shaver? :vs_laugh:

Maybe we should do another member photo thread in the private folder (once every 3 years) :vs_laugh:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

******* said:


> Guess I need to use this as my avatar, as he is my doppelganger.


Dude, that is gay as jiz on a mustache.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I found out what makes Putin smile.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Putin is actually a bad ass dude. He might be a Commie but I can respect certain things about him.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

OMG Putin is not a communist


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> OMG Putin is not a communist


Hmmm .......


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

TG said:


> OMG Putin is not a communist


Explain please.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I won't even bother, not worth my time.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

TG said:


> I won't even bother, not worth my time.


You are not alone here...don't worry.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

What is wrong with true communism?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Today in a meeting a lady told me as we walked down a hall that I scared her.... It made me think about it all day... At the end of the day I asked her why I scared her. (It was our first time meeting). She said because I was the only one in the meeting who gave her the impression that I could kill her and not feel bad about it.


Russians aren't the only ones with a perception problem. cause I'd feel bad....she's small and wouldnt be much of a challenge...so its sort of a lopsided fight....i'd be disappointed I'm sure....and disappointment is a bad feeling....right?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> What is wrong with true communism?


True communism? Give me an example of what you refer to as there are differing opinions as to what this is.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> What is wrong with true communism?


Show me an example.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> What is wrong with true communism?


It almost killed off the first attempt of colonizing America. The survivors of that first winter learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> My second selfie attempt looks too sarcastic lol


Let us see them and be the judge!
and Please keep your clothing on.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> She said because I was the only one in the meeting who gave her the impression that I could kill her and not feel bad about it.


Funny you should mention that. I just had that same experience about 30 minutes ago.

I am friends with a former barista named Kayla, she's also a client. I polished a tanto for her. I had not seen her for awhile, and my wife and I talked with her for about an hour.

She is like 5-foot nothing and maybe 100 pounds, tops. All muscle and bone. But what amazed me--as I had forgotten--is that she is probably the most dangerous person I know, bikers included.

I had been reading a book on Wyatt Earp, and it was believed that in his day Doc Holliday was the bravest man they had ever met. Of course he was, he believed he was dying, and every day had to be lived to the fullest. Putting a slug into a cowboy meant as much to him as finding a shiny new dime.

Kayla is coming to my home to have me re-polish her knife. It was brand spanking new and about 500,000 grit when I delivered it to her. My guess is that she rams it into everything, even empty cardboard boxes, to bleed off the tension.

If I wanted someone at my side for a serious altercation where mayhem or murder might be a result, I'd want her as my second to literally save my life...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> What is wrong with true communism?


Are you serious? Communist takes from people who have ambition, who work hard and "evenly" disperses it to the ones who are,for lack of a better word, useless. Not unlike what the liberals want to do here in the US. 
Communism, like Socialism, works fine until you run out of other people's money.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Let us see them and be the judge!
> and Please keep your clothing on.
> View attachment 49625


You first. Post it in the Bunker


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> You first. Post it in the Bunker


PM sent...


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

KUSA said:


> True communism? Give me an example of what you refer to as there are differing opinions as to what this is.


There has never been one. I was being sarcastic


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

The idea of communism is great if everyone pulls their weight. Obviously this is not the case with most people. It could work in small groups of hand picked "citizens" though. Sign the citizens agreement...with your blood.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Back in the day when I worked in restaurants I thought it was funny that they included "your smile" as part of the uniform requirements. Then again my job was waiting tables so I got the fake smile down pat. Now I have to pretend to be nice on the phone knowing just as soon as I hang up I'm going to tell my coworkers what a dumbass I think you are if I can make it through the call without putting you on hold and telling them before I disconnect the line


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

The personal space we "westerners" require is odd to Russians as well. When talking with a Russian friend it took some time to have him take a step back and speak up. 
I dont know why it is but we are used to having our space and dont mind talking down hallways or across porches.
This could be why foreigners think we are LOUD.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Malcom Renolds said:


> The personal space we "westerners" require is odd to Russians as well. When talking with a Russian friend it took some time to have him take a step back and speak up.
> I dont know why it is but we are used to having our space and dont mind talking down hallways or across porches.
> This could be why foreigners think we are LOUD.:vs_laugh:


hahaha
So true!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Malcom Renolds said:


> The personal space we "westerners" require is odd to Russians as well. When talking with a Russian friend it took some time to have him take a step back and speak up.
> I dont know why it is but we are used to having our space and dont mind talking down hallways or across porches.
> This could be why foreigners think we are LOUD.:vs_laugh:





TG said:


> hahaha
> So true!


I am fairly certain that I fulfill all of the requirements of occupying my personal space in its entirety. If I suspect that you are not fully optimizing yours .... well what in the name of Sam's Hill is wrong with me helping ya out, huh? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This has been a great discussion. I learned a lot.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Are you serious? Communist takes from people who have ambition, who work hard and "evenly" disperses it to the ones who are,for lack of a better word, useless. Not unlike what the liberals want to do here in the US.
> Communism, like Socialism, works fine until you run out of other people's money.


Plus it's godless.

I like to smile at people. A smile is like a wave or a handshake. It's free, it's good American social etiquette. It's sorta the way we wish someone well. If I ever go to Russia, I don't think I'll like it but I'll try not to smile so much. Do babies smile in Russia?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Annie said:


> Plus it's godless.
> 
> I ever go to Russia, I don't think I'll like it but I'll try not to smile so much. Do babies smile in Russia?
> View attachment 49793


LOL Annie, people smile, everyone does. Usually more with close friends but no constant fake-smiling.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

TG said:


> LOL Annie, people smile, everyone does. Usually more with close friends but no constant fake-smiling.


Everybody smiles, but just not for hello, right?


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

My family always told me that I was blessed with a sunny disposition. I smile. A lot. It takes far fewer muscles to smile than to frown (something like 17 as opposed to 40+). I feel better when I smile than I do when I have to frown, so frowning and similar facial expressions,, well, I just kinda ignore em. I can appear serious when necessary (after all, I am a psychotherapist, but even then...I wrote my MA thesis on therapeutic humor, and I'm here to tell you it was quite effective...tee hee). The only drawback so far was that one guy who kept on planting trees after I busted him stuffing three to a hole and fired him. Later during the lunch break I heard him complaining to his buddy, "I didn't believe he was firing me. He was smiling when he did it".


----------

